# My preteen diary



## Nykimbur (Apr 15, 2009)

Here's a short diary I wrote when I was 9. Think of it as a precursor to my bio. At the time, I was considering changing my name to Nadeem, it's not my name: 

 Nadeem BLANK’s story         
  (from 9 and a half years old)  
  Birthday December the 4th    
  Date of start: 1997 April 30th Wed afternoon 4:15  
  What I wish- I wish I could go out into the world with lots of food and drink with my cousin and be happy.  
  My best friend is my cousin Hadia. We do a lot of things together and she agrees a lot when I visit her.  
  My schools: nursery 1, nursery 2, Alexandra school, springwell reception, Islamia school, Salusbury school, Moss hall school.  
  If I was rich I would get a house as big and good as a skyscraper. I would have 500 servants who were always happy and I could have any animal pet I wanted.  
  If I could choose to be any animal I would be an eagle.  
  I’d like to marry Hadia.  

  The story’s starting- Today when I woke up I did the usual: get out of bed (but I played streetfighter for a little while) go downstairs have breakfast while watching telly and getting changed. My mum said that my auntie is coming tomorrow for her Birthday and my mum’s bought her a windchime. Hamza and me made cards for her but we lost them. When I got to school I looked in the classroom. Nobody there. I looked in the playground. They were there. I’m usually not early for class but I am now. As soon as I got out the bell rang and we went back in, so I might as well have gone back to class.  
  I started reading “The Story Of Tracy Beaker”. I’ve read it before but it’s interesting so I read it again. Hey, guess what this isn’t a lie but yesterday on the grass in the playground there were these boys wondering about and a girl came and gave one boy a paper with hearts on it she said “read it but don’t screw it up” The boy read it and Just before the boy said “go away” to me I had time to look at it. It said “Dear Peter I’m sorry if ive been (I forgot the next word) you”. Then after that the boy saw me and said “go away”. Then it said “I really love you”. That’s disgusting!  
  After reading time stopped we had Maths. It was about money again! But this one was interesting. After that I went to playtime. In playtime I rolled down the grass hill with Nicholas. I told Nicholas about the boy and the girl loving him. Then we went in and waited for an hour till lunchtime and did some work. At lunchtime I chose a vegetable burger and mashed potato and spaghetti. For dessert I chose apple crumble with custard. When I was in the classroom Mrs Honeyball reminded us of library   
  I forgot my flintstones library book. Mrs Honeyball isn’t our normal teacher. Our normal teacher is Miss Price. Since Friday she’s gone to Bournemouth and she’s coming back on Tuesday. Mrs Honeyball asked us to get out our Roman villa charts out and do them. After that we had P.E. in the hall. Then we had library. I didn’t have my book so I took another book to read. Then it was hometime.  

  Thursday 6:40 Afternoon 1997 April  
  When I went to school someone asked me about my new watch. Earlier on I’d swapped my other clock face watch for this excellent digital watch. It was my brother’s watch. My mum’s friend gave it to Hamza and after a few days he’s given it to me. In class I started reading “The story Of Tracy Beaker” again and after that we went to assembly. It was a class’es assembly and it was about a selfish giant poem I sung at music. Mr Bainbridge the headmaster told us there was a storybook about it. Then we went to class and we did the same maths like lastime till playtime          After that I did the same work as lasttime at lunchtime. For lunch I chose- I forgot but I had a bun with icing for dessert. After that I had the rest of lunch play and we went into class. We had another teacher called Mrs Wildish. We had this sheet with a poem about someone run away from home. She asked us what we thought had really happened to her. We saw some clues on the sheet. Then we had these words of some things on the board and she asked us what we think would be most important to take if you were on a desert island There were two choices on the board and there was a boy team and a girl team and the teacher told us which two on the board each team could choose from. Then it was playtime. After play we all went to music. After music it was hometime but it was Amie’s birthday so we all had some chocolates. Then it was hometime.  

  6:16[/FONT][FONT=&quot] Friday afternoon 1997 April  
  Today’s my guitar lesson at 9:00. When I got to school I went to the guitar lesson after reading some more of “The story Of Tracy Beaker” When I finished the guitar lesson at 9:20 I went to call another boy for a guitar lesson in my class named Kunal. But when I got to class nobody was there. But when I remembered that the guitar teacher had said they might be in an assembly I looked there. There isn’t usually assemblys after guitar lessons but I saw people there. So I went to the assembly the way we usually go. When I got there I saw another girl called Rebecka who was in the guitar lesson with me too. She had missed the assembly too.  
  When I got in I saw another teacher (because I had come in another way) and she asked me to sit down where she was. It was about some children playing their instruments. When It was time to go back to class I went in the other classes way and then when they got near my class I went in it. Then I forgot what happened and when we were Just about to go out to playtime Mr’s Williams told us of the maths we were going to do when we came back. When we came back we did the maths we did lasttime. Then for lunch I chose some potatoes with corn and then I can’t remember the rest of it and I had a raisin cake with custard. Then with Mr’s Honeyball we did some work on Romans. Then it was play Then we did more Roman work. Then I got my guitar case and went home. Yesterday we all went to the park for a little while. I learned to ride my bike a few days ago* *_without stabilisers._ Today when I got home me and my brother got our bikes and went to the park and I got changed into shorts and T-shirt. Then we came back home.  

  1997 Saturday Time: forgot April  
  When I woke up Hadia was on the other side of the bed and said “I saw you sleeping.” I said “I was Just pretending. I was awake since 2:00 at night. I’ve practised for two weeks.” She didn’t believe me. I was just pretending. Today we wanted to go to the park. I forgot to tell you that yesterday Hadia came and They made this cake with raisins and caroot in it and lemon icing on top. She’s staying for three more days. Usually my chain comes off my bike and when I went to the park today my chain kept coming off and my mum say’s she’s buying a new bike. Well, When we got to the park my chain broke again and all the time we stayed there I couldn’t ride my bike. They even called a man and he couldn’t do it. This morning my chain was off and Hadia fixed it. So I asked Hadia to fix it but she said she couldn’t do it. When it started raining we went home but the back wheel of the bike didn’t move My auntie helped me and we kept changing and in the end Hadia brang the bike home. My auntie told me to put my bike in the garage but I had took my shoes off. I went without my shoes and when I got to the little stones I went on the little wall outside. I just left my bike outside the garage. I forgot to tell you that today before we went to the park Hamza was playing streetfighter 2 turbo. He was fighting a monster called Blanka. Blanka kept biting him in the head and Hamza was angry and threw the controls down.  

  Date: Sunday 1997 July  
  Hadia came on Friday and they found my bag with my certificates in and this book. Well, what happened was the lasttime I went to Swindon I lost my bag with my folder with certifacates and goosebumps bookmark and this book and today they found it and guess what? Yesterday Hadia and her mum went out and rented a goosebumps video called “A Night In Terror Tower”. That and another one is out. The other ones called “The Haunted Mask”. and Hadia had a choice to get a streetfighter film or the goosebumps video. I forgot to tell you that I’ve got three goosebumps books of my own! One from Hadia and two that I sent off for. Auntie Ellies bought us a batman and two Mortal Kombat games.  
  Today Hadia’s going. In this book I’m even writing an alien story and for our holiday in a caravan auntie Ellie bought Hamza and me a little computer game each. His sound works and mine doesn’t but i’m changing it.  
*Tuesday* 
  Guess what? Today was sports day and I was in Hudson the red team but in the end they lost. In Hudson the boys were T.C. and Xerxes but I was only in one race* *_First T.C. went in a race._ Earlier on Miss Price had asked Xerxes to be in a running race but he didn’t want to so she asked me and I said yes, but later on Miss price said they already had a person. After T.C. all of us went to our class race. Then T.C. and Amy started pushing me because we’d come last and they said it was my fault. Then Xerxes and T.C. went to another race and I had to stay. I saw my mum with the parents. In the end we got ice-lollies and it started raining. When Hamza finished his french we came home and Arif was wrapped in a towel.  

  Lastime I forgot to say I got a certifacate and pen for my French test.


----------

